# Lost in surrogacy



## hjones (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,
We've just had another failed fresh IVF cycles, we had good eggs 16, 10 fertilized and had a blastocyst transferred back but still didn't work.
Clearly I'm starting to think it's me, I've asked my sister to be a surrogate was wondering if anyone had some advise.
Thanks.


----------



## SallyPow (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm really sorry to hear your story.  We have been looking into surrogacy after 9 failed IVF's (2 mc's).  There is a lot to find out about surrogacy and it can be quite costly.  We have decided to have a cycle of ivf to freeze all embryos whilst we are looking into surrogacy some more.  If your sister was to be your surrogate then you would be part way there as you wouldnt be needing to look for a surrogate,  if you still have some embryos frozen then even better!!!xxx

All the best !!!xxx


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your rough time.

We have decided surrogacy after recurrent miscarriages. Or sis in law is our surrogate and as sally said, thats prob the most difficult part over.
Make a consulation appoint with a clinic to go through the process but its pretty straight forward. You, partner , sis all need infections testing (HIV etc) which the clinic can do, although our gp did them for us (every penny counts!)

Then either embryos or sperm have to be quarrantined then your HIV retested afterwards. The standard quarrantine is 6 months. Some clinics will do it without if you all sign a disclaimer. My clinic did a new nucleic acid testing for hiv, so dh sperm tested then  frozen & quarrantined for 4 weeks only, then retested. Then IVF began with my natural cycle using dh's frozen sperm at EC.

We are due to have ET next week.

Its been relatively stright forward processs and taken a few months.

good luck x


----------

